# sink reach distances



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 4, 2017)

CT state building code for 2005 which was based on IBC 2003 had a section added called 1109.2.5 which specified a 13" reach for faucets. This would drive some sinks to have a side mounted faucet...  Did that go away when CT adopted the new 2012 building code. I don't see the 13" reach in the CT addenda either. Also the CT ammendment to ansi 117.1 specifically deletes the enhanced reach range requirement of 10".   I use to have to show faucet controls and spout at 1'-1" from front of counter, but now i think i can do away with that. has anyone else seen this?


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2017)

Supposed to be going away this coming code (first half of next year)....Ask OSBI for a mod to eliminate it....

2016 Amend:

(Add) 1109.2.4 Faucets and controls. The controls to operate a faucet shall be located no more
than 25 inches from the front face of a lavatory, kitchen sink, counter or vanity. At least one
lavatory per gender per toilet room shall have its faucet and soap dispenser control located within
13 inches or, if automatic, shall be activated within a reach depth of 13 inches from the face of
the fixture or vanity front. Water and soap flow shall be provided with a reach depth of 13 inches
maximum. Lavatory faucets on accessible fixtures shall comply with the requirements of
ICC/ANSI A117.1.

Funny because they are talking about it going away, but they added the soap to this amendment....?


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you, When i go to the CT web site, and look at the addenda i do not see 1109.2.4 in it.


----------



## Hyrax4978 (Dec 4, 2017)

Never mind, i found it. must have missed it the first time.


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2017)

But seriously, call down to OSBI and see if it is coming out of the next code cycle, if so, it is a guaranteed mod, and all you have to do is fill out the form...


----------

